# Help with wiring an Ikea ceiling light



## bwinters12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Black to black
White to white
wire nut the green and yellow, and green together and pigtail to your ground screw in the box

(the green and yellow is an isolated ground wire)


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

bk/bk, wh/wh

If you have no ground in your house system the green goes nowhere.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

in the US the green is a ground wire, in the UK green yellow is used. they probably just include booth grounds so they can sell same fixture everywhere


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

One likely goes into the fixture cord and one to the canopy.


----------

